# If you were changing....



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

...and if you were not getting another audi what would you replace the TT with?

M3?
350z?
Boxster?
.
.
.
?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Z4 //M Coupe for me please santa.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

m3

considering it for my next car


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

335d Coupe would be fine ta.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

What budget?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I am, but i can't work it out either.

M3 - doesn't do it for me. I like the engine in the new one though, but im not prepared to pay what they want for a new one.

350z - New ones have better engines, but they dont feel very special

Boxster - nope.

Cayman - tempting.

R8 - wife wont let me.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I am, but i can't work it out either.
> 
> M3 - doesn't do it for me. I like the engine in the new one though, but im not prepared to pay what they want for a new one.
> 
> ...


Simple, get rid of the wife :roll:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

If I was changing up, I would opt for a Cayman.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Z4 Coupe Sport:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ratty said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I am, but i can't work it out either.
> ...


I would have had it for the new year. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RS4,Cayman


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No contest. But you knew I would say that eh. :lol:

None of the others can do what the M3 can do. Some are quicker, but have 2 seats, some cost a lot more, some cost less, some have cheap interiors, some dont etc etc

None have it all. 420 ponies, high revving V8, 4 comfy seats, rear wheel drive, quality marque, great handling, excitement, 2 door coupe body and best of all, one minute its a drift monster, flick a switch and its a civilised cruiser. Perfect car. Right colour, change of wheels and it looks fantastic too.

Im planning some track days and also a cruise around Europe with the wife and kids next year. Try that in your Cayman, Boxster, R8 or 350Z.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> What budget?


40k euro - so after conversion and less VRT (which over here is up to 27% of the open market selling price of the car) about 22k - 25k sterling.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Some cool sugestions - I probably should have put a budget in the orginal post  Lucky me living in Ireland were we get screwed on cars by the gov (I guess we all get it in some way, shape or form)....

I was thinking E46 M3 - a '03 would set you back close to 40k. Nisan 350z was another but as Tosh said, they just don't feel special inside -

So with a budget around 22k (sterling) and a desire for a 3 - 3.5 litre enginer with 6+ cylinders, pretty but aggressive looks (if that's possible), coupe (preferably) and avoiding anything that might be "boy racer" ........

The only ones I can really think of are:

E46 M3 (probably SMGII)
Porsche 911 (964)
Nissan 350z
(don't really like the Z4M)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I am looking to change in mid 2008

M3 - Never really inspired me
350z - Yuck
Boxster S - Possibility
Cayman S - Possibility
R8 - Can't afford it yet
S2K - Too Small
Z4M - Possibility
S5 - Not entirely convinced
CLK 55 AMG - Good second hand option
Maserati 4200 GT - Good second hand option

Other than those I have no idea


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

What have you got against Audi.

For Â£25k you can pick up a nice B5 RS4 avant.

Thats where Im headed :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Is the S4 a bad idea?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> What have you got against Audi.
> 
> For Â£25k you can pick up a nice B5 RS4 avant.
> 
> Thats where Im headed :wink:





head_ed said:


> Is the S4 a bad idea?


Don't think the S4 is a bad idea, I personally don't want a 4 door or an estate so the Cab would be the only option


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm, I am going to be in this position at the end of the summer next year & I am undecided too. I need a bigger car for work but I want to keep some element of the 'wow' factor.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Hmm, I am going to be in this position at the end of the summer next year & I am undecided too. I need a bigger car for work but I want to keep some element of the 'wow' factor.


I am lucky in the fact I only do about 5k per year so if it drinks fuel I don't really care hence the CLK 55 AMG, if business goes well the SL will be on the list as well.

The wow factor would lead me to the Z4M Coupe.

One thing that suprised me was the new Impreza STi will only be Â£25k, I know the looks are not everyones cup of tea but that is a cheap car with 300 BHP.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

If I were to get a BMW it'd have to be an M3 or a Z4 coupe, just don't know if I like them _that_ much :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

head_ed said:


> If I were to get a BMW it'd have to be an M3 or a Z4 coupe, just don't know if I like them _that_ much :roll:


I will be trying them all prior to making my decision, the CLK 55 is top of the list and the Maserati not far behind, I just don't know if I can stomach the running costs of the Maserati.

Having said all this I will probably end up with a TTQS :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

335d m sport with 19" rims and non RF tyres.

and a Volvo estate for family duties. :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> If I were to get a BMW it'd have to be an M3 or a Z4 coupe, just don't know if I like them _that_ much :roll:


Maybe you never will know unless you try one...

Many go from Audi to BMW, very few go back. 
:wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Gary,

I had the use of a 330 Ci Cab for a while a few years ago don't forget 

It was a nice car, smooth, powerful _thirsty_ - but I just don't know if it was special enough. You have to pay a bundle for a new shape 3 series that I actually like the look of & I am not sure that the Z4 will have much more room than my old TTC.

My fave Beemer is the old (51 Plate time) 530d Sport. Love the looks & the alloys of that trim. That is far too long in the tooth to consider now though.

I know that most people would kill for the choice of car for Â£30-40K, but there really isn't too much out there that isn't going to mean you spend most of your time at a petrol pump, or inside a dealers.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Not much out there I like currently in all honesty.

But this is my last luxury type/sport car.

I genuinely think I'm getting old as I'm beginning to like Volvo's.

Think I'm gonna get a sensible car next, and keep the Z4M for weekends, or buy an Elise.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> None have it all. 420 ponies, high revving V8, 4 comfy seats, rear wheel drive, quality marque, great handling, excitement, 2 door coupe body and best of all, one minute its a drift monster, flick a switch and its a civilised cruiser. Perfect car.


Ferrari 456?
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/303262.htm

Maser 4200?
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/303075.htm

tad cramped in the rear maybe....
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/277591.htm


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Z4 will have much more room than my old TTC.


It's got two less seats for a start.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Gary,
> 
> *I had the use of a 330 Ci Cab for a while a few years ago don't forget*
> 
> It was a nice car, smooth, powerful _thirsty_ - but I just don't know if it was special enough. You have to pay a bundle for a new shape 3 series that I actually like the look of & I am not sure that the Z4 will have much more room than my old TTC.


So you did Mart, so you did. :wink: History eh? Glad _that_ is all over. 

Get a new shape 335d coupe M for a day. It's completely different proposition to the petrol 330ci. At 28-29K for a late model (or Â£35K new discounted) it's pretty good value for a nigh on 300hp/550nm car. 4 goods seats too.

Tell me these don't float your boat?

http://forum.evotechnik.net/showthread.php?t=17963

http://forum.evotechnik.net/showthread.php?t=16397

335d: remapped to 345hp/500ft/lbs; 0-60 in 4.8s; 0-100 in <12s; surreal mid range torque. And 35 mpg mixed driving. You know it makes sense. 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Loving those stats!

Maybe I'll pootle down to the local Beemer dealership & see what they have to say for themselves.

Like I say it won't be for about 6 months, are there any new models on the horizon that I should be aware of - or am I safe for a while if I do decide to go new?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Loving those stats!
> 
> Maybe I'll pootle down to the local Beemer dealership & see what they have to say for themselves.
> 
> Like I say it won't be for about 6 months, are there any new models on the horizon that I should be aware of - or am I safe for a while if I do decide to go new?


None all new that I am aware of - although i expect the 323d bi turbo may be announced; and I reckon the 3 series saloon facelift will be announced (front lights a la M3 saloon plus various tweaking) to counter the new A4 shipping. 3 series coupe too new for facelift.


----------



## daveangel09 (Jul 26, 2007)

Mk5 golf gti


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The latest 350Z for sure. It's not possible for me to give a definitive answer because my ultimate choice would be a Ferrari 355 

Joe


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Gary,
> ...


Oh yes... Have to agree... :twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jbell has already said it - CLK55 is a lot of car and compared with a similarly priced Maserati, a bargain to run!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i wouldnt buy anything else :roll: id spend alot on serious upgrades :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i wouldnt buy anything else :roll: id spend alot on serious upgrades :wink:


I don't understand why you would spend money upgrading a car that has 10year old underpinnings when you can go and buy something new that will do the job vastly better?

BHP and torque is nothing without a good chassis & handling. You have to spend VAST sums of cash to get an old TT comparably close if you want an all round performer.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

I've never quite understood that school of thought either?... If I change I'm getting the 997 Turbo

D


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Â£22k budget?

i could do with something a bit more practical, i.e. travel adults in the rear, so a e46 m3 would be a choice.

i do like the s4/s6 avants, but i think on that budget it would be a high miler.

335cd would be nice, but out of budget.

350z, would lead to, too much modding and loosing too much money.

cayman and boxster are nice, but if it was the boxster would like the newer one with same engine as cayman. but then again only 2 seats.

wouldn't mind a 5 series, but not sure on how much these are and maybe a bit too grown up too soon.

main choice is m3, but insurance, service, maintainance so much more than a TT. everything seems like at leat double the cost


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd stretch a bit more and go for an RS6 (old shape).

If it was a non Audi I'd be sad and buy back my old Mondeo (51 plate I owned back in 2002). I loved that car   

Wheres my therapist...


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Nissan Skyline GTR.

I wish I had never gone from mine to an S3  :?


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

MKIV Toyota Supra TT

Got a MKiii TT just now and had a MKIV N/A before but would love a TT at some point.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tod said:


> MKIV Toyota Supra TT
> 
> Got a MKiii TT just now and had a MKIV N/A before but would love a TT at some point.


Have you got any pics of the Mk3?


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

oh yes :wink:

Just picked it up several weeks ago, very rare motor with the 2.5TT engine and manual box, love it to bits :twisted:

Here's the spec

MKiii Supra JZA70 Model 2.5 Twin Turbo (1JZ-GTE) 
HKS FMIC | Tein HA Spec Coilovers | HKS Twin Plate Clutch | HKS lightened Flywheel |Endless Brake Setup | Kakimoto Exhaust | Bomex Bodykit | 17" Alloys | 'Personal' Wheel | RAZO Shift Knob | Recaro Bucket Seat | Blitz SBC-ID EBC | Blitz Power Meter-ID | Blitz SUS Induction kit | Cusco Braces | Blitz Access ECU










More photos here, I'm still in the process of clenaing the paint work but since it's only been in the UK for 2 years there isn't a spec of rust on her.

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y196/t ... tor=bottom


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

As I have mentioned on a few similar posts recently.
It will be a B5 RS4 Avant in Avus with a few well-chosen enhancements to improve all the little weaknesses. (Bye bye 911 :-* )
I only do just less than 5K miles per year so [email protected] the fuel consumption!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> As I have mentioned on a few similar posts recently.
> It will be a B5 RS4 Avant in Avus with a few well-chosen enhancements to improve all the little weaknesses. (Bye bye 911 :-* )
> I only do just less than 5K miles per year so [email protected] the fuel consumption!


Come on Des you know the yellow one looks the best :wink:


----------

